# Liberty Movement > Liberty Campaigns >  Ideas & Thoughts

## Asher

I've been thinking that I want to run for elected office during my senior year in high school. I do have plans to go to college and study political science. I just wanted to get your thoughts.

I invite you to visit my website at www.asherheimermann.com to learn more about me and my involvement in politics. I do consider myself to be a Democrat/Independent. I do support some Republican like Ron Paul and Scott Walker.

----------


## brandon

No. Go away you little pretentious status-quo snot.




> Asher Heimermann was born in Sheboygan, Wisconsin on November 27, 1993. He is a member of the Democratic National Committee and Young Democrats of America. He is also a Community Field Organizer for serveral political campaigns. Heimermann recently was an Intern for Barack Obama's presidential campaign. He raised $13,725 from 335 people on his personal fundraising page that was located on BarackObama.com for Barack Obama and Joe Biden.

----------


## brandon

lmao I can't believe people like you exist. If there really is a god he sure has a bizarre sense of humor.

YouTube - Feeding America PSA
YouTube - Who Is Asher Heimermann?

----------


## Asher

Hey, I know I made a mistake in that video. I just have to fix it.

----------


## Conza88

So you regret campaigning for Obama?




> I've been thinking that I want to run for elected office during my senior year in high school. *I do have plans to go to college and study political science.* I just wanted to get your thoughts.


There has never really been a more worthless degree.

Save yourself $100,000 in debt... and just click this website...  www.mises.org

See: several months later after reading, learning, digesting all the stuff on political economy, philosophy, Austrian Economics etc.

You now know more than your Marxist / Leninist lecturer about the social sciences... and to think he doesn't even know what epistemology means! LMAO!

----------


## Andrew-Austin

> I do have plans to go to college and study political science


Warning: political science is concentrated propaganda, and isn't actually a science.

Its not like I know whats best for you or anything, its just my opinion that PS courses are crap.

----------


## Asher

I will be sure to check out the website. I just want ideas and feedback right now.

----------


## Andrew-Austin

What political office were you planning on running for..

----------


## Brassmouth

> I will be sure to check out the website. I just want ideas and feedback right now.


Stay the hell out of the State if you want your life to amount to anything. 

Study history or economics, if you're interested. Those fields need new blood.

----------


## Asher

School Board and Aldperson (on the City Council).




> What political office were you planning on running for..

----------


## Conza88

Ok, what are your positions on...

The minimum wage? Why should it not be raised to $50 an hr?

Climate Change - aka (global warming ) man made?

Btw, I voted no.. since it would be a waste of your time imo.. but I guess, you may not contend so.. it probably has a lot to do with wanting attention ?

----------


## Asher

I don't think minimum wage should be $50.

----------


## brandon

What should the minimum wage be then, and why?

----------


## Kludge

Oh, you're possibly running for school board?

What are your thoughts on abortion?

----------


## ClayTrainor

> I don't think minimum wage should be $50.


The real question is, do you think the minimum wage should exist at all?

----------


## Andrew-Austin

> *School Board* and Aldperson (on the City Council).


lol well I already voted no, but perhaps if I like your views on education I could say yes. Not really sure how much power the school board has anyways, from what I understand state and federal government has more control over curriculum than actual school communities.. If the school board just covers irrelevant budgetary issues such as, "should we buy new textbooks again this year?" -It would probably be a waste of your time.




> What should the minimum wage be then, and why?


Who is yo daddy, and what does he do?

----------


## brandon

Doesn't seem like Asher really is interested in pushing a specific agenda or platform. Seems like he just wants to climb the power pyramid for fame, fortune and fun; and will say whatever it takes to get there.

----------


## Conza88

I could support you if this is the position you have of education:

*Education: Free and Compulsory by Murray N. Rothbard*

*The Theory of Education in the United States by Albert Jay Nock*

As per minimum wage:

----------


## Young Paleocon

Trust me don't get a Political Science degree.  All it is is churched up sociology with formulas and graphs.  It is a complete waste of time unless a prereq for law, if law is what you want to go into try looking into philosophy as your BA.  I was double majoring history and political science but the evident stupidity of ps courses made me want to go insane.  So I've toned it down to history while taking all the courses the one Austrian economics professor on campus teaches.  P.S. if you can find on Austrian professor on campus take their classes.

----------


## Andrew-Austin

> As per minimum wage:




As I teen I would have offered to work for free so long as it would have landed me a good intern/training job. Working as an apprentice for free in a good vocational job would have been better than working as a bus boy for 7 bucks an hour. The stormtroopers wanted to protect me though and thus would not allow this.

----------


## Original_Intent

So you campaigned for Obama and were whining about CFL not giving you free T-shirts and wanted people here to chip in and buy you one - 

And you whine about your dad losing his job - change you campaigned for, you made your bed sleep in it.

I'm with Brandon, you just want to climb the power ladder. Go to hell.

----------


## tonyr1988

> I've been thinking that I want to run for elected office during my senior year in high school. I do have plans to go to college and study political science. I just wanted to get your thoughts.
> 
> I invite you to visit my website at www.asherheimermann.com to learn more about me and my involvement in politics. I do consider myself to be a Democrat/Independent. I do support some Republican like Ron Paul and Scott Walker.


It's a good-looking website, but you should really keep the link back to templatemo.com (where you got it from). I know they don't legally require it, but come on -- what's a little "Designed by Free CSS Templates" in the footer gonna hurt?

Haven't actually read it yet, but that's the first thing I noticed.

----------


## Conza88

Is there is reason your blog doesn't work at this point in time?

----------


## Kludge

> Is there is reason your blog doesn't work at this point in time?


It does.

He probably just didn't want the impure countries on it.

----------


## almantimes2



----------


## South Park Fan

I'm guessing that you would run on a pro-Asher platform?

----------


## Kludge

> 


I doubt he's a troll. There were a few on this forum who ended up voting for Obama, and we even had an alleged fundraiser. I had someone in my class last year who canvassed for Obama and he was very receptive to libertarian ideas.

----------


## Asher

Its pretty bad in my opinion that you are calling me a troll. Is it because I am a Democrat supporting Ron Paul? How about Scott Walker? I don't only support Democrats, I also support Republicans.

----------


## acptulsa

> Its pretty bad in my opinion that you are calling me a troll.


Are you here to help advance our cause, or for some other reason--and in particular, something that could benefit you financially?  Are you jumping in the game on our side, or merely fishing for responses or whatever?  Did you want us to win, or just give you a free shirt?

If the bridge fits, live under it.

----------


## Kludge

> Its pretty bad in my opinion that you are calling me a troll. Is it because I am a Democrat supporting Ron Paul? How about Scott Walker? I don't only support Democrats, I also support Republicans.


It's the anti-liberty principles of Obama. I doubt you'll find too much partisanship here when we supported Bob Conley last year. Fondness for Kucinich and Gravel, too, of course.

We're equal-opportunity haters. We attack the GOP, Dems, LP, CP, CPUSA, Tea Party, and... whatever other party you can think of. We'll expose the flaws.

----------


## Asher

In fact, I came here to help out Ron Paul and Campaign for Liberty. I've gotten sick of students at my high school calling Ron a nutcase.




> Are you here to help advance our cause, or for some other reason--and in particular, something that could benefit you financially?  Are you jumping in the game on our side, or merely fishing for responses or whatever?  Did you want us to win, or just give you a free shirt?
> 
> If the bridge fits, live under it.

----------


## brandon

Specifically, what do you like about Ron Paul? Which issues do you agree with him on? Which issues do you agree with Obama on?

----------


## Asher

I like Ron Paul's HR 1207 and his stand on Civil Liberties.

----------


## brandon

Why do you like HR1207?

----------


## Asher

Because I think it is time to audit the Federal Reserve. During these hard times, we should know what they are doing.

----------


## satchelmcqueen

> Because I think it is time to audit the Federal Reserve. During these hard times, we should know what they are doing.


what about in the not so hard times? when times are good? 

what do you think of pauls stance on gay marriage?

do you support both paul and obamas stance on our troops over seas?

----------


## Asher

I think we should bring all of the troops in Iraq home.

----------


## Jeremy

Read up on economics first.  Start with books by Ludwig von Mises, Henry Hazlitt, and F.A. Hayek.

----------


## Omphfullas Zamboni

Hey,

Asher, have you seen the _YouTube - Ron Paul - What if..?_ video?  It's under four minutes and it is one of my favorite Congressman Paul vids.

Just by the way...

Cheers,
Omphfullas Zamboni

----------


## Kludge

No rush to convert him. This forum forces in-depth scrutiny of beliefs. I doubt anyone could stay here too long and remain a social liberal supporting a big-government war-mongerer.

----------


## Conza88

> No rush to convert him. This forum forces in-depth scrutiny of beliefs. I doubt anyone could stay here too long and remain a social liberal supporting a big-government war-mongerer.


Kade.

----------


## Kludge

> Kade.


Ehhhh, I'd call Kade a liberal, but not a social liberal. I wouldn't mind living in Kade's ideal world too much.

----------


## Conza88

> Ehhhh, I'd call Kade a liberal, but not a social liberal. I wouldn't mind living in Kade's ideal world too much.


He is a modern liberal. Which is a social liberal. He doesn't believe in property rights.

----------


## Kludge

> He is a modern liberal. Which is a social liberal. He doesn't believe in property rights.


I don't believe in property rights, but I'm not a socialist. Kade doesn't want the same type of wealth redistribution going on that social liberals do. He wants safety for the weak and doesn't believe the strong would provide it, but he's more for setting standards... regulation. I wouldn't mind a regulated society so much. I don't think Kade approves of the kind of gross wealth redistribution in something like universal healthcare. I might be wrong?

----------


## Conza88

> I don't believe in property rights, but I'm not a socialist.


Private ownership of the means of production. Public ownership of the means of production. No-one is allowed ownership of the means of production. (Public again)

Which is it? Do you not own your body? Is it not your property? 

ONE more question: So you don't get upset when someone steals something of yours?

----------


## Young Paleocon

All is well Conza, this means you can enslave Kludge....hurry up and homestead him.

----------


## Conza88

> All is well Conza, this means you can enslave Kludge....hurry up and homestead him.




Cowlesy you got ripped off. You should never have paid Kludge for that computer... you should have simply come over and taken it.

You're all talk Kludge. Fraaaaaud

----------


## Epic

Because you said you might run for school board, do you want to have a completely free market in education?

Also, do you agree with the non-aggression principle?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Non-aggression_principle

Also, how can you support Obama considering that he is an authoritarian/statist/collectivist?

----------


## Kludge

> Private ownership of the means of production. Public ownership of the means of production. No-one is allowed ownership of the means of production. (Public again)
> 
> Which is it? Do you not own your body? Is it not your property? 
> 
> ONE more question: So you don't get upset when someone steals something of yours?


Ownership cannot be proven (yeah, yeah, sorry... imperative). We could have the same nihilist/absurdist vs. absolutist argument, if you want.... I want a certain amount of property I believe I've earned, but if you have a gun, I won't be protesting too much.

As far as getting upset, I don't feel entitled to property. I'd probably dislike you if your goal were, in my perception, to worsen my "standard of living". I wouldn't aggress against you if you chose to do that, though.




> Cowlesy you got ripped off. You should never have paid Kludge for that computer... you should have simply come over and taken it.
> 
> You're all talk Kludge.


You're assuming I'd continue to work as a slave. Cowlesy could have stolen the computer, but I wouldn't have built another. When we have an honest transaction, we gain mutual trust. As we trust each other more, we're willing to... trust the other person with more responsibility.

Your roth-cap/minarchist government tries to entitle people to property. Property claims are valid only as long as it is respected.

----------


## Rangeley

> Ownership cannot be proven (yeah, yeah, sorry... imperative). We could have the same nihilist/absurdist vs. absolutist argument, if you want.... I want a certain amount of property I believe I've earned, but if you have a gun, I won't be protesting too much.
> 
> As far as getting upset, I don't feel entitled to property. I'd probably dislike you if your goal were, in my perception, to worsen my "standard of living". I wouldn't aggress against you if you chose to do that, though.
> 
> 
> 
> You're assuming I'd continue to work as a slave. Cowlesy could have stolen the computer, but I wouldn't have built another. When we have an honest transaction, we gain mutual trust. As we trust each other more, we're willing to... trust the other person with more responsibility.
> 
> Your roth-cap/minarchist government tries to entitle people to property. Property claims are valid only as long as it is respected.


If someone doesn't protest or defend their right to life, does that mean there isn't a right to life?

----------


## ClayTrainor

> If someone doesn't protest or defend their right to life, does that mean there isn't a right to life?


I think Kludge believes this, but i think he's dreadfully wrong.

Your right to freedom of speech doesn't come through your willingness to defend that right, nor is it granted to you.  The reason you have freedom of speech is because you have a flappy piece of meat in your mouth that makes unique sounds when used in correlation with your vibrating neck muscles. That is where your RIGHT to freedom of speech comes from.  The fact that you have a tongue, at all, gives you the RIGHT to use it.  

Under the same logic, the fact that you have a brain gives you the RIGHT to freedom of thought, the fact that you have control an organic body gives you the RIGHT of freedom of association, the fact that you have a life gives you the RIGHT to your life!

Rights are that which humans are granted by their creator and they most definitely exist!

----------


## Asher

I was only looking for ideas and feedback. Not a debate.

----------


## LittleLightShining

> I was only looking for ideas and feedback. Not a debate.


That's too bad. You might learn something.

----------


## Elwar

For your own sake I'm going to have to say No. 

While it would be a great learning experience your senior year and you would probably enjoy the act of campaigning (or hate it), it would impede your future at this juncture in your life.

You're going into your senior year of High School. This is usually the time when you're picking out your college. You don't want to have to narrow down your choices based upon the fact that next year you'll be stuck in your home town on some stupid school board. Especially your freshman year in college where it's hard enough adjusting.

I'd say that the best thing you can do is find the most qualified person you know for the position and urge them to run, or find someone who is already interested in running and give them your full on support. Become someone's campaign manager and help them through the campaign process. 

Seriously, if someone's going to vote the way you want them to vote when they're in office, why would you need to be the one doing the voting. Other than that you might want some sort of popularity or fame.

Are you your high school class president? Why did you not run for that?

Seriously...go to college, go to your first keg party (only if you're 21...wouldn't want you to do anything illegal...hi Homeland Security).

As for political science as a major...might as well take voodoo science as a major.

Try to take a major where your grades aren't based on subjective answers that rely on being in good with the teacher. Take something that has tests where there is only one answer to the question (and that answer is always the answer). I'd suggest a real science such as an engineering degree or computer degree that could actually have value in the real world and pay off in the long run, but you might be set on the political thing. At least take a major that revolves around business or management. That would translate into a real world of politics better than listening to how white men are the evil of America and how corporations are responsible for all the bad in the world today. Any political science major who supports liberty merely spends his time arguing with his teachers, getting nothing out of the course but the useless self praise for setting a teacher straight.

----------


## Kludge

> If someone doesn't protest or defend their right to life, does that mean there isn't a right to life?


You've already poisoned that question.

----------


## ClayTrainor

> You've already poisoned that question.


The fact that you're alive means you have a right to life.

----------


## Objectivist

> I've been thinking that I want to run for elected office during my senior year in high school. I do have plans to go to college and study political science. I just wanted to get your thoughts.
> 
> I invite you to visit my website at www.asherheimermann.com to learn more about me and my involvement in politics. I do consider myself to be a Democrat/Independent. I do support some Republican like Ron Paul and Scott Walker.


What does it mean to you to be a Democrat/Independent?

----------


## familydog

> There has never really been a more worthless degree.
> 
> Save yourself $100,000 in debt... and just click this website...  www.mises.org
> 
> See: several months later after reading, learning, digesting all the stuff on political economy, philosophy, Austrian Economics etc.
> 
> You now know more than your Marxist / Leninist lecturer about the social sciences... and to think he doesn't even know what epistemology means! LMAO!


That's quite a value judgement you are making. Who are you judge what someone else considers valuable or doesn't consider valuable?

----------


## Rangeley

> You've already poisoned that question.


Well, if you mean I poisoned it by referring to it as a right to life in the first part of the sentence, probably. But it wasn't intentional, since what I'm trying to see is whether you are applying the reasoning across the board, which would mean you don't believe in rights at all.

----------


## pacelli

Bill Richardson, raised money for Obama, and worships the police state.  You'll do just fine in government.  Might I suggest the communist party?

----------


## Kludge

> you don't believe in rights at all.


Not "inalienable" rights, no.

----------


## Danke

> Not "inalienable" rights, no.


Then what about "unalienable" rights?

----------


## Paul or not at all

Why do you support Ron Paul? You do realize that Obama and Paul are exact opposites right?

----------

